# Surf Fishing Help Mexico Beach/Port St Joe



## mriggo02 (Jun 21, 2017)

We will be headed to Mexico Beach 6/24-6/30. Not taking the boat this time but still want to try to catch a few fish. Taking some family members who are new to saltwater fishing and wanted to get some tips from those who do this on a normal basis. I would love to catch a few fish we could keep and clean but would be excited just to catch fish in general for them. Would it be better to fish from shore or try the jetties off Cape San Blas? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Jetties or the surf from Cape San Blais


----------



## mriggo02 (Jun 21, 2017)

Fresh peeled shrimp or artificial? What would we be able to catch?


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Jetties at the Cape are your best bet. Another is under the bridge at Highland view (flounder, trout, ladyfish). The public beach access to Crooked Island is another place to surf fish away from the crowds.


----------



## mriggo02 (Jun 21, 2017)

What would be the best bait for the jetties? What will be biting there this time of year?


----------

